# Bakers moving to Slammers?



## soccer5210 (Feb 10, 2018)

Heard a rumor...anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## JoeBieber (Feb 10, 2018)

soccer5210 said:


> Heard a rumor...anyone else heard anything about this?


Not if they want to keep their USSDA affiliation with LAFC. Maybe ECNL?


----------



## Soccer (Feb 10, 2018)

That would be shocking, do a little research and you will see the first time they were there it ended badly.

I think only one of the Brothers still coaches now too.  Could be wrong.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 11, 2018)

why would Slammers want that?


----------



## Josep (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah. I thought Matt was out of it altogether and just Greg is left.   

I’m not sure they care about DA anyway.  Aren’t They happy with ECNL and J Serra?


----------



## transplant (Feb 12, 2018)

hmmm - first post ever?  Interesting topic to join the discussion on.   Blues, Slammers, Bakers, ECNL, DA - it has a whole host of socal soccer hot button issues in simple sentence.  Very Nice!

Sounds to me like rumors just to stir the pot.


----------

